# Betta in 1-gallon Tank



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

This is my first question:
I've read that the smallest tank advisable for one Betta is 2.5 gallons. I am being gifted a 1-gallon tank with gravel and filter and plants and Betta food, not sure about a heater. I read that it's difficult to properly heat a 1-gallon tank because it's hard to regulate a small volume of water. My house gets cold in the winter. I'm assuming that the fish that lived in the tank is no longer with us, but I didn't ask what happened.

Maybe I should not get a Betta and get something else instead? I'm open. Thanks very much for the advice.

KerryF


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The only thing that go in that tank is a shrimp. You could do a betta but you need a heater and lots of water changes. I would get a 2.5 gallon and a betta. They are so much fun.


----------



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> The only thing that go in that tank is a shrimp. You could do a betta but you need a heater and lots of water changes. I would get a 2.5 gallon and a betta. They are so much fun.


Thanks, shinybetta. That's what I'm thinking may've been the problem with the Betta that _isn't_ coming with the tank.  Too small of an environment, disease, temperature issues.

Perhaps I can find someone who would like the 1-gal tank for a pair of hermit crabs.

KerryF


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually, a tank that size would be grossly inappropriate for land hermit crabs. Land hermit crabs need lots of space to roam, and some species get quite big. They also need substrate deep enough to burrow into when the time comes for them to molt. They also need access to water both fresh water and salt water deep enough to submerge in, and they as well as consistent heat and humidity. Humidity is very important for hermit crabs because they breathe through modified gills that are very sensitive to dry air.

Lots of shops sell these poor crabs as if they can tolerate anything, and need no space or care, but they actually have a laundry list of very specific needs that can be difficult for someone who is just looking for a low-maintenance pet (if there is such a thing). 

Unfortunately, 1 gallon containers just aren't suitable for animals to live in all the time. It's terrible that companies manufacture garbage like this, but really that is all it is. Garbage. It has no use.  Maybe you can keep pencils in it, or something.


----------



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe it'd make a good isolation tank for somebody with small fish. I'll just have to wait for more appropriate housing to come along. Thanks.

KerryF


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, if you need something in the meantime, a great solution is to get a couple of rubbermaid/sterilite plastic storage bins. They're safe for fish and safe to use with heaters, plus they're super easy to clean. A 2 or 4 gallon container is only about $3 at WalMart or Target, so once you're done you could toss it out if you wanted. You might have one sitting around the house already--just give it a good rinse in hot water first.


----------



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha! I never would've thought of Sterlite or Rubbermaid containers! I'm not in a hurry. I need to find out what kind of Betta I'd like, first. My home is rustic and I want one that's hardy as well as beautiful. I want to be able to properly care for him.

I often hear of fish tanks being discarded when students leave college, and I also subscribe to Freecycle.com in my area, so I'll keep an eye open for something appropriate.

Thanks!

KerryF


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd honestly keep the 1gallon. I need to go out and buy one that size myself to use should my fish ever get sick and need meds. Better to have a 1 gallon to make measurements for than medication 10 gallons of water in my case. Also, if anything happens to your bigger tank you've got something to hold you fish in.

Also also, could be cute for growing a plant it. 8D


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Betta splendens are one of the hardiest. They are the ones you find in pet stores. I keep my fish in a 10 gallon rubbermaid container I got for 5$


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think a 1 gallon might be a good QT tank or something. I always have an extra tank or two for QT or hospital.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I actually use a one gallon bowl to help with water changes haha, I can't take the whole tank to the sink, so I just pour water into the bowl and transport that back and forth!  But I think it would be a good hospital tank, or just for shrimp or even just a planted tank! Water and beautiful live plants look beautiful just by themselves!


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

If I were you, I'd hold onto the little 1 gallon as an emergency tank or a holder tank for big water changes and keep an eye on the clearance aisles in petsmart, petco, walmart, target, etc. for good deals. I picked up the tank that started this fish obsession at target for $11.50. It was a 1.5 gallon with a light, filter, and fake plants. It needs lots and lots of water changes to keep it clean, but my little crowntail seems pretty happy in it. Right now is a great time to go deal shopping, since the stores are either bringing in their spring merchandise or just trying to get rid of things that didn't sell over Christmas. You'd probably do best with a 2.5 gallon tank or so, just so you don't have to change the water as frequently and so you can keep a snail or shrimp in there as a tank buddy. Just be careful with shrimp as certain bettas think they make great snacks!


----------



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds like I should keep it, just in case. If I want to get a tank buddy, it'd make it even more important not to skimp on the size. Thank you.

KerryF


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In my opinion, experience and experiments that I have conducted in regards to tank size, husbandry, growth & development, swimming needs and general fin health with this species of fish

Care or water changes are the same with 1-3gal tanks based on ammonia levels produced-in unfiltered-unplanted tanks

Betta response to tank size differs based on-age, health, fin weight/size, filtration and live plants

With proper husbandry-heavy fin older males can thrive long term in 1gal-3gal tanks and swimming needs met

Regardless of tank size a Betta can be neglected equally in both- the 1gal or 10gal tank when proper care and nutrition are not provided.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad I still had my 1 gallon lying around. They divider situation for my 10 gallon didn't work out exactly how I wanted it, so I was only able to house 2 Betta fish in it. So my 1 gallon has my new HM in it until I can get a larger Kritter Keeper next week.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 1 gallon on my desk



















I change his water 2 or 3 times a week... feed him when i get in and when i leave... he has a heater and is very active while i'm there. I have had him in there for a month. i might be getting him a slightly bigger tankand use that tank for something else down the road


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

I must give you a big salute Kerry for actually researching before getting a fish for your tank../salute
A larger tank will benefit both the fish and yourself (especially if your a newbie fish keeper,the larger capacity of water will allow some errors of water quality judgement).
Personally I prefer something around 5G and filtered/heated (heated is important,filter means water water quality & so less water changes per week) also that kind od size means you can also add a few shrimp (when it is cycled..and the Betta doesnt see them as a walking meal ) for extra enjoyment.

Anyway,back to my original reason to reply.Take your time to pick a tank/set-up and look for a fish you really like and you will enjoy watching your choice and become good friends with your new fishy friend 

Tomsk


----------



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you,Tomsk. I had Koi many years ago, and accidentally killed them because I replaced their water with contaminated containers, for which I've never forgiven myself. I have also bred and raised German Shepherd Dogs, and I felt more comfortable placing dogs and puppies with people who had done their homework about the breed, housing and the commitment.
My big tank is in storage, and I live in a very tiny space right now. If Whatever I do, I want to do it right.
I appreciate everyone's advice and opinions.

KerryF


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

fflores said:


> I have a 1 gallon on my desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep my fish in a one gal too and I heard it's ok as long as you do frequent water changes, which I don't mind doing 
btw- I love your fish's color!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh wow...I didnt realize how small a one-gal looks...I was beginning to doubt the size of my tank and feel bad for having a smaller one...but my Marbles is happy...never been sick, never tail-bit (ive had him for about 3 weeks now...so i figure he's started off pretty good?)...in comparison to the 1gal i think mine might be two? I dont know but it makes me feel better...and he's given me one bubblenest, so that means he's alright, right?


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

As long as you are responsible and attentive to your fish, there is no reason why you can't have it in something this size.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks...I try my best to be. Perhaps he doesnt get a water change as often as he should, but I'm good about everything else...so he's a happy fishie =)


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> thanks...I try my best to be. Perhaps he doesnt get a water change as often as he should, but I'm good about everything else...so he's a happy fishie =)


Over the holidays, i wasn't able to change the water in my desk top tank for 5 days... when i arrived, Sushi appeared to be as active and attentive as ever... I did change the water during my lunch hours as it was a bit cloudy. Fed him and he was as happy as can be. 

Enjoy your fish!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww Sushi haha thats cute XD


----------



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

HayrideHaunter said:


> aww Sushi haha thats cute XD


I thought the same thing; as long as he didn't come with a dipping sauce!:shock: 

fflores, can you bring Sushi home when your office is closed? Seems like he would've become a little hungry?

KerryF


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Kerry: I actually had a friend at school who had a goldfish in his dorm named Sushi, and his friend named theirs Sashimi lol!


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

KerryF said:


> I thought the same thing; as long as he didn't come with a dipping sauce!:shock:
> 
> fflores, can you bring Sushi home when your office is closed? Seems like he would've become a little hungry?
> 
> KerryF


Odds are the would be more in danger during my bringing him home then leaving him at the office. At the most its 4-5 days... besides 2 of those days are fasting days and i make sure he gets fed and has a fresh water change before i leave on the last day. If other bettas can survive journeys from the other side of the world, he can survive a weekend at the office. tho it is one of the reasons i want to upgrade his tank, but the only time there is such a break is during the holidays.

i will have to ask some of my friends at work to feed him when i do leave for 10 days to go tornado chasing in april


----------



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

fflores said:


> ...If other bettas can survive journeys from the other side of the world, he can survive a weekend at the office.


Good point. I understand that some members have imported their Bettas from Thailand. 

KF


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

KerryF said:


> Good point. I understand that some members have imported their Bettas from Thailand.
> 
> KF


hoping they survive well, im planning on importing at least 4 when i my tank set up.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

fflores, are you sure that's a one gallon tank? That looks like a .5 gallon tank to me. My brother has a very similar tank and his is .5 gallon.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

if your house gets cold in the winter you should get a portable heater they cost around 30 dollars


----------



## KerryF (Jan 4, 2011)

Good news! A Freecycler responded to my request and gave me a complete 10-gallon hooded, lit aquarium with some accessories and a sandstone rock.
My house is cold during the winter and fortunately the aquarium included two heaters and three thermometers. I would like to get an appropriate pump and I read the thread about how to baffle it to minimize the flow. 
I think I'm going to go with gravel, rocks and silk plants and some rocks that I found in my rock collection. (One looks like a miniature car). If it fits, the tank will be situated on a small baker's rack that I already have.
Once I get it set up with the basics and I know it's a for sure thing, I'll go shopping for a fish. I've sure seen some beauties on this site! 
Thanks again for everyone's the help and advice thus far! When I come up for air, I'll surely have hundreds of questions.

KerryF


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Yay! gonna be some lucky little guys (or girls)!


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> fflores, are you sure that's a one gallon tank? That looks like a .5 gallon tank to me. My brother has a very similar tank and his is .5 gallon.



Its a 6x6x6 tank (water volume).... that comes out to 216 cubic inches of water... there are 231 cubic inches in a gallon... its .93 gallons. :-D

I got tired of doing water changes at work, so i have sushi in a 2.5 gal tank now. I will be using my old tank for a hospital tank once i have my divided tank running and ready for fishes.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> oh wow...I didnt realize how small a one-gal looks...


lol... I got my 10 gal tank after having Leroy in a little bowl for a few days. I thought WOW, that's big! Now, it's looking small! I guess it's after putting plants, ornaments, etc. in it...... then you start wanting/needing something bigger to house all of your gifts to your fish! I'm afraid of the size of tank I'll eventuallyl end up with! Do they make 10,000gal tanks for the home? I hope not!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

They do make larger tanks.. it's called a swimming pool.  Now have fun convincing your significant other that you want to build or re-purpose the pool to a giant fish tank.


----------

